# Norfolk Line Multi Trip



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I seem to remember someone saying that Norfolk Line were offering a multi trip deal last year does anyone know if they are offering a similar deal for 2007 ??


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Norfolk Line multitrip*

I rang last week and they said ring back on 27th.They said they were not offering any multitrip fares at the moment.Their prices as in Caravan Club Magazine advert are really disappointing.Shall now be looking to abandon them.Pity really just as we had finally got the Gravelines park
ing sorted and found a superb restaurant in the town called Le Turbot.By the way for those of you who hate ringing expensive 0870 numbers the number for Norfolk Line is 01304 218410.Found this via one of my favourite sites--saynoto0870.com.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We used the multi-trip offer for 2006 and booked 4 trips for £240.00.
Good value we thought.

Then calamity struck.
After a fall in France in June we came back early and eventually had to cancel the 2 remaining trips.

Still think it would have been a good deal as you weren't tied to using ferries at unsocial hours and could change the sailing dates as the year went on.

Roll on 2007. (and roll off  )


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Autostratus

Really sorry to hear of your problems in June, i do hope they are all sorted now ? and as you say roll on 2007 and hopefully Norfolk Line start a new multi trip offer



autostratus said:


> We used the multi-trip offer for 2006 and booked 4 trips for £240.00.
> Good value we thought.
> 
> Then calamity struck.
> ...


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

They Have!!  

Just received a letter from them this morning stating that the multi-trip offers are up and running again. Book by 31st January for travel anytime in 2007 phone bookings only: Quote code MT07

Tel 0870 1642 112

Regards Dave


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi.

I have just telephoned Norfolkline and quoted the reference you gave and they stated that the offer is only for cars, I asked if it was likely that they would review this and she didn't know, i then asked if it was worth sending an email to ask if they could review the situation for Motor-homes and she said if i send it to [email protected] they will look at it and pass it on to the appropriate section ?.

So I'm not sure if it will make any difference but it may be worth us all emailing them as i think last year their first multi-trip offer was only for cars and they uprated it ??

what do you think ? should we all email and try to change their minds ?


----------

